# Ratchet up you alert one notch or one color code



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Next week is likely to have some unpleasantness........up your alertness, top off the fuel tank, have a family rehearsal of the plan, or at least a conversation about the family plan, etc..


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Family plan .... come on dog, get inside. Seriously, about the best I can do these days.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Well....you do have a plan......and that is more than many have.



whiterock said:


> Family plan .... come on dog, get inside. Seriously, about the best I can do these days.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Got fuel, food, and other necessities, live alone, just me and the dog, and the outside cats that can take care of themselves. Wasn't being flippant.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I did not think you were being flippant, not in the least.



whiterock said:


> Got fuel, food, and other necessities, live alone, just me and the dog, and the outside cats that can take care of themselves. Wasn't being flippant.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I suspect that we may start seeing things happen on Sunday. Monday morning at the latest. Next week WILL be interesting to say the least!!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Flag will be flying half mast and upside down if a certain someone wins.....for the next 4 years - if the country lasts that long.

No problem hunkering down.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have spent considerable time thinking about this as I must go from our rural farm into the big city on Tuesday for 4 different appointments. Will have my BOB and weapon of course but will also have my sis who has severe knee arthritis...so walking will be slow and steady if needed. Decided I will add one more weapon as my niece can shoot and a bunch of pain meds for my sis should we need to walk. I will fill the tank as soon as I get to town and stay wary!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I will ride 1 mile down to the fire hall, vote to save America then walk across the rd to the country store, buy a roll of Copenhagen and come home and milk the cows and goats. Then pray America doesn't make the worse decision in its history and forever shred the constitution of the United States.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

3 miles to go vote, back home, and a loaded gun in every drawer-- at 79, what more will i need


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a bit worried myself. Several months ago the boss asked me to attend a workshop on the other side of the state; when I registered for it I totally blanked on what week it is. I leave Wed and return Fri night. About a 5 hour drive. Hotel stay in a city. Not a major city, but definitely more people than I am comfortable being around if things get squirrel-y. And what about gas issues? Idk. At this point things would have to be really bad to persuade the boss to allow me to skip it. Sigh. Other than that brain fart everything is in order. :yuck: ~nyx


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

ISIS calls for Slaughter Americans Day Nov. 8'th

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-05/isis-calls-slaughter-americans-election-day


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The most glaring misconception in the zerohedge article is that there is no difference between Dem's and Republicans. If Hillary wins, there will be no borders so ISIS can dance over here with no problem.

If you think this political season was bad with it's lies and spins and trouble in the streets, wait until a few days after the election - You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Not sure where the zerohedge people live, neverland, or inside a mental institution. However, here, in real America, as opposed to sit-in-your-mom's-basement-on-the-internet-trying-to-scare-other-people-who-are-in-their-mom's-basement-on-the-internet we're not likely to stand around getting slaughtered. Still, it's always interesting to read some alarmist nonsense then notice how on the day after the end of the world, when the world hasn't ended, that those in charge of internet rumors just move on to another alarmist rumor.

Maybe you could keep score of alarmist websites' predictions and rate them by accuracy. Then you'd know whether or not it bears repeating.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> ISIS calls for Slaughter Americans Day Nov. 8'th
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-05/isis-calls-slaughter-americans-election-day


My local channel reported the same thing (ABC affiliate)......said ISIS called for mulims to NOT go out and vote, etc.

It's times like these when I wish I had a partner (like minded) to help keep me focused and on track. 
However, I am woman, hear me roar, and I will getterdone.

I wish there was a list I could tick off "Top 100 things to do/buy before the next clown takes office".


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Clem said:


> Not sure where the zerohedge people live, neverland, or inside a mental institution. However, here, in real America, as opposed to sit-in-your-mom's-basement-on-the-internet-trying-to-scare-other-people-who-are-in-their-mom's-basement-on-the-internet we're not likely to stand around getting slaughtered. Still, it's always interesting to read some alarmist nonsense then notice how on the day after the end of the world, when the world hasn't ended, that those in charge of internet rumors just move on to another alarmist rumor.
> 
> Maybe you could keep score of alarmist websites' predictions and rate them by accuracy. Then you'd know whether or not it bears repeating.


Do a search on this site during Obama's first run for office. Don't get me wrong - I'm neither for, nor against Obama, but the fear-mongering was so high that the cost of ammo skyrocketed. "Panic in the streets!!!", they said. "Our guns are going to be confiscated!!!!", said others. Seriously, go back to 2007-08 and review. You may notice that it's the same people doing it now that were doing it then.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Clem said:


> Not sure where the zerohedge people live, neverland, or inside a mental institution. However, here, in real America, as opposed to sit-in-your-mom's-basement-on-the-internet-trying-to-scare-other-people-who-are-in-their-mom's-basement-on-the-internet we're not likely to stand around getting slaughtered. Still, it's always interesting to read some alarmist nonsense then notice how on the day after the end of the world, when the world hasn't ended, that those in charge of internet rumors just move on to another alarmist rumor.
> 
> Maybe you could keep score of alarmist websites' predictions and rate them by accuracy. Then you'd know whether or not it bears repeating.


[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
I feel your pain. Decisions, decisions... What makes someone decide to believe one thing over another? Moreover, do I decide to try explaining _why_ 'believing in this over that' may be grounded in faulty logic? Backing up even more, should I? Don't forget to re-examine the value of what makes it worth the bother. Because after all, there really is some personal survival value in deciding between the unselfish concern of altruism and the temptation to simply let natural selection do its thing. [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
Something else worth considering is the intrinsic value of introducing logical discourse into a conspiracy related conversation. I mean if you think about it, it closely compares to the efficacy of screen doors on a submarine. [/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, lucida grande, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
In tin foil's defense, however, I'd have to agree that it _is_ awfully hard to see clearly through all those blurry lines and low-res psychedelic images. Don't forget the Chicken Little Paradox, which states: You can't tell a confirmed alarmist they are an alarmist, because to do so merely confirms their suspicions. I think Monty Python said it best actually. âNo One Expects The Spanish Inquisitionâ[/FONT]


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

HELP.....SALLY......Please, I am confused. This original post has/had to do with ISIS (Advocating slaughtering Americans) and also the elevated risk of rioting triggered by groups not happy with the election results.

How exactly did you jump to Obama.......??? Do you see any mention of Obama.......sorry, I do not.

Now if you figure that ISIS is not something to at the very least have on your radar.......well, that works for me. If there is zero rioting after the election, I'll be happy. If there is zero violence at the voting sites, that also will make me happy.

I fully support your right to an opinion, even a creative opinion.




suitcase_sally said:


> Do a search on this site during Obama's first run for office. Don't get me wrong - I'm neither for, nor against Obama, but the fear-mongering was so high that the cost of ammo skyrocketed. "Panic in the streets!!!", they said. "Our guns are going to be confiscated!!!!", said others. Seriously, go back to 2007-08 and review. You may notice that it's the same people doing it now that were doing it then.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bad News Sally..........If you go back to 2007-08 and find the people talking about wabbits......it is the same people now. The people talking about Pigs or Hogs or Cows or Dogs or Hunting or Quilting.......it is basically the same people now. People talk about what is of interest to them. Some people just want to talk about what other people post......that is inconsistent with their interests or covert agenda. 
:nannerSometimes NOT very covert).:nanner:



suitcase_sally said:


> ] Seriously, go back to 2007-08 and review. You may notice that it's the same people doing it now that were doing it then[/B].


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

There's a big difference in talking about wascally wabbits, and calling one out by name saying this wabbit will be responsible for the destruction of humanity. Then, turning around, after it don't happen, and pointing at a different wabbit and saying the exact same thing. But, of course, you're smart enough to know that. Why would you pretend you don't?
Same goes for the previous post. You're smart enough to understand that the subject was the same alarmists sounding the same alarm, never caring that they were wrong last time. So, again, why would pretend you're not?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Clem said:


> You're smart enough to understand that the subject was the same alarmists sounding the same alarm, never caring that they were wrong last time. So, again, why would pretend you're not?



What sub-forum is this.......??? I wonder just exactly what sub-forum this is.....O"LOOK.......it is the 
*Survival & Emergency Preparedness FORUM*


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

It does NOT bother me in the least to be repeatedly WRONG.......If people are annoyed....tough. If I can help people avoid the possibility of pain & suffering or death, I am more than willing do be a fool and an alarmist..... 




Clem said:


> You're smart enough to understand that the subject was the same alarmists sounding the same alarm, never caring that they were wrong last time. So, again, why would pretend you're not?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmm, if you're smart enough to figure out subforums, what does this one mean: 
*Politics*, Religion, Debate and Controversy (10 Viewing)
PM Austin for access. Thick skin required.

As to not bothering you in the least to be repeatedly wrong, I always admired a fellow who followed the ancient Greek saying "Know thyself"


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> My local channel reported the same thing (ABC affiliate)......said ISIS called for mulims to NOT go out and vote, etc.
> 
> It's times like these when I wish I had a partner (like minded) to help keep me focused and on track.
> However, I am woman, hear me roar, and I will getterdone.
> ...



the list 

a lifetime supply of:
semi auto rifles AR-15 in particular 
semi auto handguns 
AR mags 
Pistol mags 
ammo or as much as you can afford
spare lower parts kits 
bolt carrier group
recoil springs 

this covers most of the things I think the American people will be punished for and denied 

and a 6 month supply of food , meds and consumables


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> It does NOT bother me in the least to be repeatedly WRONG.......If people are annoyed....tough. If I can help people avoid the possibility of pain & suffering or death, I am more than willing do be a fool and an alarmist.....


And a martyr too, it seems. There's so much wrong with that outlook compared to what might be given credit for being well intentioned, that it's hard to know where to start. I guess pointing out how childish your outburst in post #21 was is as good as any though. Yelling on the internet doesn't have the same effect, sorry.

Maybe you're missing the point. No one can say you haven't contributed to the theme of this sub-forum in very positive ways over the years. You have! But, try to separate those common sense suggestions from your choice of credible information sources for a moment. 

Credibility relies heavily on reputation. Reputation relies heavily on consistently reliable information. If you want to adopt an attitude of justified paranoia based on your take on world and national events, then go for it. But, at least consider the possibility that your creating a self fulfilling prophecy when you put so much stock in the opinions of a source with a poor reputation for reliable information.

A single article from Wikipedia, concerning _only _Zerohedge's financial reputation reports these opinions from some in the financial world. 

-a "deeply conspiratorial, anti-establishment and pessimistic view of the world."

-conspiratorial

-most of the writing on the website as "half-baked hooey," 

-a source of hysteria and occasionally misleading information

-Often distrustful of the 'establishment' and almost always bearish, it's known for a pessimistic world view. 

-a scaremongering outlet that promotes fears of hyperinflation and an "obviously ridiculous" form of "monetary permahawkery."

-summarizing its political stances as "Russia=good. Obama=idiot. Bashar al-Assad=benevolent leader. John Kerry=dunce. Vladimir Putin=greatest leader in the history of statecraft

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_Hedge


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> What sub-forum is this.......??? I wonder just exactly what sub-forum this is.....O"LOOK.......it is the
> *Survival & Emergency Preparedness FORUM*


Same folks being rude in ST.......

I'm with you SD. I respect you!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the list
> 
> a lifetime supply of:
> semi auto rifles AR-15 in particular
> ...


I just joined a meetup group that is specifically for range practice. 
It will be good practice for me, and I will meet folks a whole lot smarter than I that I can learn from!! 
Started getting my 6 month supply going......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://preparedldsfamily.blogspot.com/p/12-monthly-food-storage-lists.html

http://www.shtfplan.com/emergency-p...these-100-items-will-disappear-first_06032010

http://survivethecomingcollapse.com/2516/check-your-preps-against-these-must-have-lists/



Pretty neat list...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Time to start mixing up the Mazel Tov Cocktails. The end of the world is nigh!

http://www.koshercocktail.com/blog/mazeltovcocktail

1 ounce gin
1 ounce Manischewitz Blackberry Wine
1 ounce medium Amaro
1/4 ounce 1:1 honey syrup

Pour all of the ingredients into a glass filled with ice and stir gently. Strain and serve up in a cocktail glass. Enjoy, as it may be your last drink on this earth.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Skip the honey syrup. Just dip a finger in it Jessica.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Suspicion of complication!! Is there no justice??


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

You're right. How silly of me. I should've said skip the syrup, honey.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

No. There is justice.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

The freedom I've survived!! Cranky posts from people who never even voted until a black man could become president. The horror!! Sad thing is, I actually still love life!! Have I no shame??!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

There's a balance to everything. Would you even know if you had never felt the shame of indifference?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

No. If it had never happened to me, I'd not have ever cared.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/301881981246818628/

This can be build out of used pallets.....


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I still got fuel, food and other necessities. But I got to go to town and get dog food. Dang dog didn't put it on the shopping list. Might as well get some cat food too. They may run out of rats and mice the rate they are killing them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://readynutrition.com/resources/11-emergency-food-items-that-can-last-a-lifetime_20082013/

This site seems to have good info?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Rioting highly probable.........Might want to ratchet up your awareness, avoid intercity, choose safe routes, top off the fuel tank, avoid crowded locations, buy more food, CCW. Secure the perimeter.

Things "Could" get ugly. Stay safe. Review the family plan. Stay frosty.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, because of all that slaughtering at the polls, right?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Rioting highly probable.........Might want to ratchet up your awareness, avoid intercity, choose safe routes, top off the fuel tank, avoid crowded locations, buy more food, CCW. Secure the perimeter.
> 
> Things "Could" get ugly. Stay safe. Review the family plan. Stay frosty.


Humans struggle with change; be that a power change, a landscape change (tornado, hurricane, etc) They just lose their minds where there is a big change. Dare I say 'show thy true self"..........

This too, shall pass. 

I am preppin' for the long haul.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Clem said:


> Yeah, because of all that slaughtering at the polls, right?


NO.......Wrong

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...n-major-cities-to-protest-trump-election.html


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

But you said Isis was going to slaughter Americans at the polls. 

But, I do see that Trump supporters are celebrating. A "Victory Klavaclade". I guess the KKK is pretty happy now that they(along with almost everybody else) believe that racism has been given legitimacy. 

http://www.morningledger.com/ku-klu...trump-when-where-what-is-klavalkade/13120139/


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

You are in complete error at best........and flat out lying at worse......"I" did NOT say that, THIS is what "I" said........

ISIS calls for Slaughter Americans Day Nov. 8'th

There is a distinction between saying something (Called First person).......and......posting what someone else has said (Called Reporting).

I was reporting what was said by someone else. 




Clem said:


> *But you said* Isis was going to slaughter Americans at the polls.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

OK then, you said they said. Happy? I didn't go back and restudy your post, because I had no idea you would be so defensive about what you said.

Or, what you didn't say. whatever puts you in your happy place.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is Survival, Emergency Preparedness.
Not come in, say hateful things, and stir the pot.
That's called General Chat / Politics.

Surviving ALL KINDS of Emergencies calls for being Prepared. 
Including Civil situations.

I am sick up to my eyeballs with you coming in with your negative, divisive, insulting comments. 
We have 2 WHOLE boards dedicated to that kind of behavior. 
General Chat and Politics.
Please, take your meanness and negativity that way and let us folks discuss things that are real, and important to us w/o you hosing down the thread with your non productive comments.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...75101-not-pc-its-survival-emergency-prep.html


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Look in the mirror.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> This is Survival, Emergency Preparedness.
> Not come in, say hateful things, and stir the pot.
> That's called General Chat / Politics.
> 
> ...



When did you become a Mod ?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

OK, Sourdough, I finally did see some ISIS/election related headlines: Islamic State celebrates Donald Trump election victory
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...celebrate-donald-trump-election-win/93580822/

So, is that something to worry about?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I have no idea........but this is:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-result-gather-New-York-cities-country.html


What exactly do you profit from wanting fellow members kept in the dark as to possible danger.......??? 



Clem said:


> ....So, is that something to worry about?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't. And, you probably don't make a heck of a lot by reporting wild rumors from fringe websites. Yet you do anyway. But what you do is OK, and what I do is wrong? 

I support your right to have an opinion. However, the apparent difference between me and a handful of other posters is that I realize that my opinion is just that, an opinion. Some people seem to believe their opinion is somehow fact. It's not. Your post about ISIS slaughtering people at the polls was nonsense, yet you posted it. Nothing remotely like that happened. Once you post something that is totally misguided, that would seem to cast some shadow on your next alarmist post. At least to a rational person.

So with all your opinions about what to be prepared for, you have absolutely none about the article I posted? Is it that you just prepare for some emergencies and not others, or what? I don't understand..

Incidentally, since you quoted my post, how is that I'm "wanting fellow members kept in the dark as to possible danger" Seems to me like I was posting a possible danger. Unless, of course, as I stated, it only matters if it's from one POV of what is and isn't dangerous. But, wait.. Just the other day, you were warning of dangers from ISIS!! I quoted USA Today. I didn't just make something up.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

:bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh:

*
I am done with this thread..........feel free to flog your mule.*






Clem said:


> I don't. And, you probably don't make a heck of a lot by reporting wild rumors from fringe websites. Yet you do anyway. But what you do is OK, and what I do is wrong?
> 
> I support your right to have an opinion. However, the apparent difference between me and a handful of other posters is that I realize that my opinion is just that, an opinion. Some people seem to believe their opinion is somehow fact. It's not. Your post about ISIS slaughtering people at the polls was nonsense, yet you posted it. Nothing remotely like that happened. Once you post something that is totally misguided, that would seem to cast some shadow on your next alarmist post. At least to a rational person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Too bad when someone who appears to be ready to "discuss" is, in reality, only starting some crap then walking away.

After all, as someone who quotes overseas news, you are surely well-read on what the rest of the world is seeing and saying. Yet, you don't know that it's a threat??

Oh, well. I gotta go back out and get busy adding onto my guinea house. And I guess I better start on that root cellar sooner than I'd planned. It's gonna get ugly.


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Clem, what an ugly attitude you seem to have on this board. Why don't you just take your ball and go home. Nobody wants to play your game. I value the members on this site that actually try and HELP others prepare for what might happen. It is obvious by your posts you try and inflame and just stir the pot. Sorry you feel the need to do that. I am sure I will get the wrath of your ugliness, but no matter. It needed to be said. Good day to you, may you find your way to the other available boards where that type of behavior is more acceptable.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

We have a basic rule. If you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all. 

This thread is being watched.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> We have a basic rule. If you have nothing nice to say don't say it at all.
> 
> This thread is being watched.


I'm happy to say, I'm prepared. I'm happy others are too. My plan is probably simpler than some, but I'm also prepared to accept full responsibility for that as well. So I figure I'm covered.

There's nothing in the streets
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Are now parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss​


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Man, I love that song


----------

